# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Stemproblemen

## dever109

Heb al ca 5 jaar problemen met mijn stem Er zijn momenten dat ik gewoon kan praten, maar dat verandert a la minute. Heb logopedie gehad, zonder resultaat, ben bij een KNO-arts en een foniater geweest, heb een CTscan gehad van de hersenstam. Alles zonder resultaat. Er is niets te zien aan de stembanden, behalve dat ze niet goed sluiten (Foniater wijt dit aan mijn leeftijd van toen 65). Heb in de periode dat de problemen ontstonden een longbloeding gehad waarvoor ik ben geemboliseerd en een ablatie ivm ritmestoornissen en heb bronchiectasieen waardoor ik veel slijm ophoest. Ik zoek me wezenloos om iets of iemand te vinden die mij zou kunnen helpen. Wie????
Alvast hartelijk bedankt
H.S. te Emmen

----------

